

I have no idea what I'm doing #1 - Twilio - Ettolrahc
http://charlotteis.hostghost.io/i-have-no-idea-what-im-doing-1-twilio/

======
Ettolrahc
I wont actually receive your texts anymore; I had to turn the Twilio service
off (thought the app still works as expected). I shared it with my small
twitter network and someone used up all my Twilio credits and sent me 495
texts!

But whatever, valuable experience! :)

